# Cannot create new java project in eclipse



## Bateleur (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

I installed Eclipse yesterday and I cannot create new java projects. When I choose a name for my project in the wizard then the "next" and "finish" button gets enabled but the buttons do not respond when I click them. They are pushed down but the wizard doesn't close and create my project. Only the "cancel" button works at this point. Am I missing some configuration steps?

Thanks!


----------



## Bateleur (Feb 18, 2010)

*More info*

Here are the steps I did in more details:

I first installed Diablo 1.6 sdk with portinstall but that failed for licensing issues. I download the diablo package and copied it in /usr/ports/distfiles and reinstalled. That worked. I then installed Eclipse using portinstall. It failed on a broken dependency (I think it tried to use the Linux java 1.6 sdk). Anyway, there was a message asking to manually download 4 files (again to make sure I agreed on the license), copy the files to /usr/ports/distfiles and restart the install. When I restarted the install, the system replied Eclipse was already installed. 

I did not try to create a java project at this point. I installed the v4all plugin using portinstall. That sort of worked but the system used the files I copied to /usr/ports/distfiles to rebuild a new sdk. Now in /usr/local I have both the diablo 1.6 sdk and the Linux one...

I have two questions:

1- Why can't I create a new java project (see my first message above)?

2- Is there something to do to enable/configure v4all in Eclipse for use in a new project? Will the plugin be loaded when I start Eclipse?

Thanks!


----------



## Bateleur (Feb 19, 2010)

*Fixed!*

Hi,

I just found out a web page that explains the nature of the bug I described. It's actually an Eclipse/GTK+ issue. I am posting a link that leads to the fix: http://mou.me.uk/2009/10/31/fixing-eclipse-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ I tried and it solved my issue.

I have questions to FreeBSD Eclipse users though.

1- What is the purpose of the port/package for the jdk if we need to manually download stuff to make sure we agree on the license? A fresh install using port/package is clumsy because of this.

2- What is the best way to install plugins? Using Eclipse or a port/package if it is available there?

Cheers!


----------

